# Prayers for a Friend's Bunny



## Krissa (Mar 7, 2007)

I would like to ask for prayers and goodthoughts for a friend's bunny. Her name is Dutchess. My friend, who wasmy employee at one time (she is 17)called last night veryupset. One of her rabbits has gotten very thin, but is eating andpooping. She said last night the rabbit was grinding her teeth andshaking.

I'm not sure if there was a rabbit vet at the emergency clinic I senther too, so I do not know if she got any medical care last nightbesides a few suggestions I made.

My friend is very upset, she has been very sick herself and has not hadthe time, or the energy to look after her rabbits the way she normallydoes. I could tell on the phone she felt guilty about her bunny'scondition, even though she is still sick herself.

Anyway, I know she will take her bunny to her normal rabbit vet todayonce it opens, she is very resposaible about that. So once again, I askfor prayers. This is a rescue bunny who was in bad conditions when theygot her, they are unsure of the age so they opted not to spay (I hopeits not cancer). 

ray:Get well Dutchess, I'm praying for you.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 7, 2007)

{{vibes}}


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Mar 7, 2007)

It's probably her kidneys....when they dropweight that quick and are still eating &amp; pooping, she'sprobably in kidney failure.

I've had a few that we rescued that had kidney problems (unknown to usof course)and were gone within a week. It's very sad. Theyeat like a horse but have no body weight within a couple of days.

Hopefully she'll be ok or it'll be something else.


----------



## Krissa (Mar 7, 2007)

I talked to her this afternoon and they aredriving to a rabbit specialist now. The vet last night gave the rabbitfluids and what pain medicine, but he decided Dutchess needed aspecialist.

They did find last night that she is now blind and is having micro seizures.

I told her I made this post and she is very grateful for all your prayers for her baby.


----------



## Haley (Mar 7, 2007)

Praying for Duchess ray:


----------



## missyscove (Mar 7, 2007)

We're all praying...


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 8, 2007)

We're praying here in PA...ray:


----------



## Krissa (Mar 8, 2007)

Yesterday my friend had Dutchess put to sleep onreccomendation of the vet. She was with her bunny at the end and isvery upset. I did not want to ask for too many detail as she was verysad. Thank you all for your prayers, I am sure they helped Dutchess inher last few days.

Binky free Dutchess :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this - I'm moving itto Rainbow Bridge so people can express their condolances and maybe youcan pass them on to your friend.

Peg


----------



## Haley (Mar 8, 2007)

Please let your friend know we're praying for her and if she ever needs to talk we're here.ray:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Binky free, Dutchess.

ink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 8, 2007)

Poor thing.

Binky free Dutchess.:rainbow:


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Dutchess  I am sure the right decision was made in putting her to sleep, though.

I will keep your friend and Dutchess in my thoughts.

Fiona


----------



## missyscove (Mar 8, 2007)

This is when her bunny mommy needs our prayers most. inkpansy:


----------

